# Cockatiel recall!?!?!?



## cockatiel92 (Mar 1, 2009)

does anyones cockatiel know how to recall. i cant find any articles on how to teach a cockatiel recall. i want my little guy to learn it so we can bond even more. i cant find anything at all. anyone teach there birds to do it. if so what steps did you take and where did you find the info. thank you.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't, but I'd assume it would be like all the other bigger parrots you'd go through the same procedures 


I got to say though when i read the title , I thought you meant there was a "recall on cockatiels" like with toys and cars and stuff lol - I need some major sleep I can't even read correctly lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

What is Cockatiel recall?


----------



## cockatiel92 (Mar 1, 2009)

Solace. said:


> What is Cockatiel recall?


recall is pretty much when a bird is on an area or cage and you want them to come to you, all you do it call or say the command you tought them and they fly to you. I'd like to teach Petrie this so he would get more exercise by flying to me and to his cage on command.


----------



## cockatiel92 (Mar 1, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I don't, but I'd assume it would be like all the other bigger parrots you'd go through the same procedures
> 
> 
> I got to say though when i read the title , I thought you meant there was a "recall on cockatiels" like with toys and cars and stuff lol - I need some major sleep I can't even read correctly lol


and yes it does sound like that now that i think about it lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

cockatiel92 said:


> recall is pretty much when a bird is on an area or cage and you want them to come to you, all you do it call or say the command you tought them and they fly to you. I'd like to teach Petrie this so he would get more exercise by flying to me and to his cage on command.


Ohh! I always just called it "command training" lol, didn't know it had a different name.

Cannuck (I think it was) trained one of her 'tiels to do this. Pedrhaps she'll be able to give you some tips.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

cheeks does this with me.he used to just fly over to me on his own but now i'm trainning him to come on command. all i have to do is stand away from him and call his name or say step up and 90% of the time he comes.now all i have to do is teach him to land on my finger instead of my head.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Earn their trust and they'll come to you. Mine do it even when I don't call! lol


----------



## Katta (Mar 21, 2008)

Work first with short distances, giving treats and cuddles as a reward. Make sure you keep the command the same.

Birds are smart, they will catch on. And ONLY if they trust you first, after all the first step is to get them to WANT to come to you of their own accord.

I've been working on it with my Sam because we're gradually working on getting to free flight. He can be in a completely different room when I call for him and he'll zip around the house looking for where I am. Bear in mind this took nearly 6 months to achieve.
________
Expert Insurance


----------



## eauma1 (Jan 4, 2009)

i just call "come" and sadie will, 80 to 90% of the time, run/waddle/flap or fly over to me, until she's just out of my reach, so i end up having to stretch so she can pop on my finger...and as she's still learning how to do this, i give her a treat as soon as she's on my hand...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Waddle...lol..That's funny. They really do waddle like little duckies when they walk don't they! Just take your time and it'll happened.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

cockatiel92 said:


> does anyones cockatiel know how to recall. i cant find any articles on how to teach a cockatiel recall. i want my little guy to learn it so we can bond even more. i cant find anything at all. anyone teach there birds to do it. if so what steps did you take and where did you find the info. thank you.


 All I have to do is pick up the bag of millet spray and Holly will fly through a brick wall to get to me.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Solace. said:


> Ohh! I always just called it "command training" lol, didn't know it had a different name.
> 
> Cannuck (I think it was) trained one of her 'tiels to do this. Pedrhaps she'll be able to give you some tips.


Yup that was me or rather Snuckums 

Because I handfed her it was really easy as I was already food so I taught her to come when I whistled (flock called). She was rewarded with extra snuggles and scritches, sometimes a treat. Now that she is older her attention span is not as good, but it just takes lots of patience.
Here is the video I made of it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7IOHZGmmts


----------



## Australe (Mar 2, 2009)

shy bird said:


> cheeks does this with me.he used to just fly over to me on his own but now i'm trainning him to come on command. all i have to do is stand away from him and call his name or say step up and 90% of the time he comes.now all i have to do is teach him to land on my finger instead of my head.


Cuervo started doing this with me today. Though the breeder I got him from clipped his wings so much it took all of his flying ability away so its more of him jumping down from his perch and walking to me. But all I did was just call his name and tell him step up and sometimes he'll come to me. Not too bad for only having him two weeks now.


----------



## ReniLyn (Mar 30, 2009)

Cannuck2007 said:


> Yup that was me or rather Snuckums
> 
> Because I handfed her it was really easy as I was already food so I taught her to come when I whistled (flock called). She was rewarded with extra snuggles and scritches, sometimes a treat. Now that she is older her attention span is not as good, but it just takes lots of patience.
> Here is the video I made of it.
> ...


haha that was awesome!!!!!! I wish I had a better time whistling. Though I have been pondering doing clicker training instead. Now I just HAVE to try!


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

atvchick95 said:


> I got to say though when i read the title , I thought you meant there was a "recall on cockatiels" like with toys and cars and stuff lol - I need some major sleep I can't even read correctly lol


LOL! I thought this too


----------



## emwillis2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

my tiels like to come when my cat calls them. He will be sitting on the couch and meow and they fly to him. They come to us to but they seem to really like my cat.


----------

